# Fluval 302



## mlgt (27 Jul 2009)

Anyone come across this model before? My Director used to keep fish many moons ago and came across an external filter and asks if I would like to have it.

Would it worth my while to take it and see if it works and restoring it?   

Please help 

Ive seen the pics and the colour of the filter is a beige colour!!! haha


----------



## Steve Smith (27 Jul 2009)

Um, I don't think so.  The old Fluval 303's were notoriously leaky!  No idea about a 302.


----------



## Themuleous (27 Jul 2009)

The first number in the group the '3' indicates the size of filter (from 1 to 5 I believe) with the third number '2' the model.  Fluval have released '3', '4' and the latest '5' i.e. 305 is the latest version of the size '3' filter.  As such the 302 is three models old now.  However, this doesn't mean it wouldn't be suitable or work perfectly. You might find getting spares tricky though.

Sam


----------



## mlgt (27 Jul 2009)

Fair enough.

Its a fair point and I dont really want to gamble it 

I will let my Director know that his kindness is appreciated. However I would not want to come back home and find my 180l deplete of any tank water and fishes sushi-fied 

Oh well, will order the Eheim 2217 from my LFS


----------

